

The real reason why domain names don’t matter anymore - philipbrown
http://cultivatus.co.uk/2011/11/30/the-real-reason-why-domain-names-dont-matter-anymore/#more-792

======
JoeAltmaier
Argues that your site name is more than the domain - since we all find it by
search, and search is ubiqituous.

Perhaps we just need meta-tags formalized, and can give up on the domain name
- go the way of IP4 address (and the buffalo)

